# Moving



## hawaii66 (Jun 4, 2015)

New to this site. Me and my wife are thinking about moving to Philippines in the next few years, just got back from a four week visit. We are looking at Tagaytay was hoping to get there on our last visit but ran out off time was wondering if any body here lives there,what it is like and how the cost off living is like thanks David


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hawaii66 said:


> New to this site. Me and my wife are thinking about moving to Philippines in the next few years, just got back from a four week visit. We are looking at Tagaytay was hoping to get there on our last visit but ran out off time was wondering if any body here lives there,what it is like and how the cost off living is like thanks David


I think theres a member living there but ill tell u my experience there. It was reasonable cost. The area was ok. I perticularly liked taal. My problem was i needed to be near the sea. Hope somebody else has more. I also like lipa. Batangas as a rule has great english speakers with a better than average attitude.


----------



## hawaii66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you for your response so where are living now


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hawaii66 said:


> Thank you for your response so where are living now


Im in usa at present trying to sell farm and process their papers for usa.. My house in pinas is in subic area.my wife and son are there.


----------



## hawaii66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you hope all goes well


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

hawaii66 said:


> New to this site. Me and my wife are thinking about moving to Philippines in the next few years, just got back from a four week visit. We are looking at Tagaytay was hoping to get there on our last visit but ran out off time was wondering if any body here lives there,what it is like and how the cost off living is like thanks David


My wife and I have our home there, which we will be retiring to in the future. For now, since we both still have full-time careers, we have to settle for 3 week visits every year.

I let my wife handle all the looking for homes before we purchased, so I can't really tell you about the relative cost of housing. I can tell you that we purchased in a gated, 'western styled' subdivision... which came at a (very) 'western' price. As far as rental prices go, sorry, I can't help. Try looking on the internet to get an idea. Just don't secure anything without looking at it in person first.

Tagaytay is at about 2500' elevation, and as such, it's MUCH more comfortable temperature-wise, than anywhere a few hundred feet lower. It's a weekend getaway for the Manila crowd and the traffic can be pretty bad, especially since the opening of Skyranch Park. We simply avoid driving as much as possible on the weekends. Oh, and during Holy Week, don't even try to drive anywhere - gridlock. Monday -Friday traffic isn't too bad - generally light enough to get to your local destination without much delay. 

My wife says, by Philippine standards, dining out is more expensive here because of the tourist vibe. Groceries are slightly more expensive than in Manila but not terrible. The Mahogany Market is famous for its fresh meats. Fresh fish can be somewhat limited. Lots and lots of fresh fruit stands and there's one area of stands that are open 24 hours.

As a native Californian, I really enjoy life in this area. It's like living away from the city, but with all of the city amenities close by. 

I'll try to answer any other questions.


----------



## hawaii66 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks so much for all the tips planinig a return trip next year so will head there first this time


----------

